# 7116 Porter Cable Omnijig



## Gotruck (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, I am new to your forum. I have a 7116 omnijig with a half blind templet, and am looking for a adjustable 24" TEMPLET 7122. Anyone out there know where I might locate one of these? I know this model has been replaced, but was hoping someone might have some ideas.

If I am out of luck, there are other newer models out their by numberous manufacturers. My current project has a 20" joint. It is a chest. 

Thanks, Ron


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Porter Cable 7122 Adjustable Through Dovetails

Porter Cable 7122 ADJ THROUGH TEMP

========



Gotruck said:


> Hi, I am new to your forum. I have a 7116 omnijig with a half blind templet, and am looking for a adjustable 24" TEMPLET 7122. Anyone out there know where I might locate one of these? I know this model has been replaced, but was hoping someone might have some ideas.
> 
> If I am out of luck, there are other newer models out their by numberous manufacturers. My current project has a 20" joint. It is a chest.
> 
> Thanks, Ron


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Ron

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## plantspike (Aug 16, 2011)

*Omnijig 7116*

Hello,
I bought one of the jigs new a while ago and was disappointed when it appeared new templates were being made of unobtainium. I did some research here on the web and found the company below still sold them! I called them and they explained. Porter Cable once sold the templates as accessories, they now sell them as parts. Places like Rockler and Woodcraft don't sell parts so, once the item number for the accessory was changed to a part number these templates no longer existed to Rockler, etc.
I bought the box joint template. Although their web site says they have one in stock the truth is, they order it from Porter Cable, they get it the next day and ship it out immediately. The best news is all the templates are available and are from the original manufacturer. As I was searching for this template myself last night I came upon this web site and found there were others looking for these as well so I really joined this forum just to pass along what I learned however, I may just hang out a while.
John 
Go to toolsandmore.us and search for omnijig 7116


----------



## rdsurman (May 28, 2011)

dewalt -porter cable service centers can order templates for 7116 . i paid 180.00 approx for mine.rich


----------



## plantspike (Aug 16, 2011)

Gotruck said:


> Hi, I am new to your forum. I have a 7116 omnijig with a half blind templet, and am looking for a adjustable 24" TEMPLET 7122. Anyone out there know where I might locate one of these? I know this model has been replaced, but was hoping someone might have some ideas.
> 
> If I am out of luck, there are other newer models out their by numberous manufacturers. My current project has a 20" joint. It is a chest.
> 
> Thanks, Ron


Hi Ron, 
As you can can see from my earlier post on this thread, I am also new here.
I believe you will find what you need at toolsandmore.us 
Search for omnijig 7116 template 
I would have posted a link to it but I'm not allowed to until I've posted ten times acccording to the Webmaster. Let me know how it works out.
John


----------

